# Received email from UKVI



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

I received an email from UKVI too late because according to other people timeline they receive this email after sending documents or submission of application anyways below was the email that I received :-

Your Visa Application VAF xxxxxx

Dear Xxxx Xxxxx

Regarding Visa Application:GWFXxxxx
For: “Name”

Your online application has been received at the UK Decision Making Centre. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

So I’m confused about VAF in the title of the email along with six digits those are different from my GWF digits. Is it normal pattern of email ? What does VAF mean ? 

Thank you for the reply in advance 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

VAF = visa application form. Immigration forms have a code beginning with VAF with following identifiers, such as VAF4A for family member of settled person, etc. 
What you've received is a generic communication. Don't worry about it.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> VAF = visa application form. Immigration forms have a code beginning with VAF with following identifiers, such as VAF4A for family member of settled person, etc.
> What you've received is a generic communication. Don't worry about it.




Alright,Thank you so much for your reply! I really been meaning to ask you one question it’s about 4 weekly payslips, we happen to sent 6 payslips paid every 28 days so they don’t cover 6 full months because they are issued every 28 days. You think they will consider them as monthly? Sorry for showering you with questions. Again thanks for your reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should send 7 payslips to fully cover the 6 months.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> You should send 7 payslips to fully cover the 6 months.




Our solicitor didn’t advice so we missed out on sending 7 payslips however we did send it later but no clue if they have been linked with our case. Is it possible that they would take 6 payslips as monthly? Since they all are issued in different month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally they require 7 payslips for those who are paid every 28 days.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> Normally they require 7 payslips for those who are paid every 28 days.




Oh ! I’m worried now, can that be a reason for refusal..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Could be or they can use discretion.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> Could be or they can use discretion.




Hm.. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-spouse-visa-please-help.html#/topics/1035505 I have read thread from Asad where he was refused because they only chose to calculate 6 payslips inspite of sending 7 but he didn’t have the letter from employer dated as well but they only calculated his 6 payslips so I’m hoping if they calculate in this manner still.. I’m sorry for asking question after another. I really really appreciate your time and help Joppa.. just trying find solace as this is been stressing me . Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they can calculate income only from the details supplied by you. If your 6 payslips representing only 24 weeks still meet the financial requirement, they may issue your visa.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> Yes, they can calculate income only from the details supplied by you. If your 6 payslips representing only 24 weeks still meet the financial requirement, they may issue your visa.




🤞🏼🤞🏼 Really hope so! So they calculate income like this -: 

Lowest payslip basic *12
Total sum of overtime divide by 6 *12

Isn’t ? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you are salaried.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Joppa said:


> Yes, if you are salaried.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

